# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  quieres ser distribuidor en tu ciudad?

## daniel78

Empresa americana top en mantenimiento de césped, busca distribuidores a nivel nacional. 
Realizar contacto por este medio para mayor información. 
Excelente oportunidad!!!  
DanielTemas similares: ¿Quieres un Vademécum Agrario ¡¡¡GRATIS!!!? DISTRIBUIDOR DE ABONO ORGÁNICO BIO - TECNOLOGICO TIENES TIENDA AGRICOLA O QUIERES TENER UNA !!! fabricante, distribuidor y exportador de embalaje en polipropileno Quieres exportar?

----------


## rpr

Si, podria alcanzarme mas informacion al respecto. Mi nombre es Ricardo Paredes mi cel es 959382424, mi email es rparedesrivera@yahoo.com

----------


## Ecología y Desarrollo

Podrías mandarme más información..decoroger@gmail.com

----------

